
Scientists are getting creative to save the kakapo - pseudolus
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/animals/2019/03/endangered-kapako-breeding-technology/
======
lemming
I had no idea that the parrot emoji was based on the Kakapo attempting to mate
with Mark Carwadine! That's a really funny video, too.

I wasn't so impressed by the TV series, but the original book of Last Chance
to See by Douglas Adams is one of my favourite books ever - highly
recommended.

~~~
telesilla
The event in question:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jlk9u8MIv7o&t=52s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jlk9u8MIv7o&t=52s)

------
smackyb
Highly recommend listening to the RNZ podcast mentioned in the article, gives
a great sense of the hard work the scientists and rangers are doing to keep
this species going.

[https://www.radionz.co.nz/programmes/kakapo-
files](https://www.radionz.co.nz/programmes/kakapo-files)

------
keithnz
wow, cool to see NZ conservation efforts on here. NZ has many many endangered
species and there is an amazing amount of technology and science being used to
try and protect a lot of our species.

~~~
specialist
NZ's rat eradication plan really impressed me.

[https://news.nationalgeographic.com/2016/07/new-zealand-
inva...](https://news.nationalgeographic.com/2016/07/new-zealand-invasives-
islands-rats-kiwis-conservation/)

[https://goodnature.co.nz](https://goodnature.co.nz)

(And the NOOSKI rat trap.)

We should apply similar strategies to all invasive species. For example,
invent an autonomous, nontoxic python trap for the Florida Everglades. Create
X-Prizes. Fund research. Education. Pretty much try everything.

\--

We're now in the Garden Earth phase. Meaning active management. There are very
few (if any) natural ecosystems remaining. Since we broke it, we bought it.

------
b_tterc_p
I don’t understand. They have drones carrying semen... are they... raping the
female birds with drones?

~~~
ufo
The conservationists are the ones carrying out the artificial inseminations.
The drones are only used to ferry the semen from one island to the other.

The article doesn't clarify why they are using the drones for transportation
but it is probably cheaper and/or faster than doing it the old-fashioned way.

------
Dinamic_Tech
Nice to see that technologies are used for saving nature not only digitalising
our lives

------
SSchick
The website seems to be crashing chrome for me, anyone else experiencing this?

~~~
kakuri
Yes, nationalgeographic.com has been crashing in Chrome for me for a while
too.

